# Christmas "holiday" miracle



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

So iwas was doing my nightly routine feeding my vivs and checking on everyone and couldn't find one of my vittatus (they usually are waiting at the front of the tank) so I started looking around for him just in time to see him sprawled out twitching like crazy... And then seemed dead so I picked the mag leaf that he was on up and moved it to the front, no reaction well he is dead right? I go to grab a container to put him in and dispose and greive, I pick the leaf up and his leg moves I gently roll him off the leaf and BAM he is off and running! Christmas "holiday" miracle I think so. Please chime in and let me know what you guys think I'm sure there is a more logical answer for what happened, but I'm gunna stick with miracle.
Thanks and happy holidays to all!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a seizure, how old are your supplements, which do you use, on what schedule, and do you notice any fighting in there?


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

The supplements are 4 months old I use rep cal with d3 and herpative I think it is, I dust the ff 3 times a week.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

OK so they're not at the printed expiration date either right, do you mix the supplements or rotate them?


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

No they don't expire until late 2010 and early 2011, I rotate them so I am feeding cal twice a week and herp once a week and vice a versa the following week.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds ok so far, think about any mad temp changes or anything that might cause some kind of stress that might be going on

How many are in there and what size tank?


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I have got two possible 1.1 Ina 20 gallon tal tank. They have been in there since late June. There have been no dramatic changes the temp is in the high 60s low 70s. I just recently changed the lights out for better plant growth but that was over a week ago.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds normal so far, did you do fecals and all that?


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya I did back in June when I got them, they came back clean. He is acting normal today I fed a little this morning just to see and he ate like nothing had happened.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you have any ventilation on the tank? While posting on a problem with my P. terribilis, Ed posted me a link on carbon-dioxide buildup....


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

Kgbower said:


> The supplements are 4 months old I use rep cal with d3 and herpative I think it is, I dust the ff 3 times a week.


Just some thoughts, but I believe that vitamin supplements tend to decompose starting approximately six months from their initial use. The decomposition rate is influenced by the extent to which the contents are continuously exposed to air, moisture, and sunlight (i.e., a loose seal, storage in a refrigeratior, etc. will incur a more rapid breakdown of the vitamin supplement) so it will deviate from this considerably. Just as AA batteries have an expiration date printed on the package as a "shelf-life", the utilization still quickly expires before that time as well as determines the rate of expiration.



ChrisK said:


> Sounds like a seizure, how old are your supplements, which do you use, on what schedule, and do you notice any fighting in there?


I agree with Chris that the observations indicate a seizure. My inclination is that the vitamin D-3 is losing - if not lost - its potency and consequently calcium uptake is deficient, hence the seizure.


----------

